# My 5 month silkie has a bacterial infection any advice??!



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

My silkie pullet Biscotti was admitted to a vet hospital this week and after a ton of tests later her bloodwork showed high white blood cell count slight anemia. She has an antibiotic injection in her the will last 5-7 days.. I'm crop feeding her.. She won't walk eat or drink.. Any other tips for supportive care that chicken owners have dealt with? And advice is appreciated


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What are you tube feeding her with? 

Would it be a ton of trouble to get the vet to give her a B12 injection. B12 helps boost appetite. 

There is also a hand rearing formula by Kaytee that most birds love. Adding just a touch of sugar will also encourage eating.


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

Great advice she didn't get b12 but will be going back for a re-check so will ask. Feeding with a size 10 metal feeding needle and with exact kaytee bird supplement along with some of her blue seal home fresh meal chicken mixed with it. I see her take 4 mouthfuls of food once but hasn't done it since. Thanks! I lover to pieces and want her to pull through


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No temp? If yes, ask your vet about giving her aspirin or Metacam or some other fever/inflammation reducer. 

You can also switch her up a bit. Add chopped egg, small amount of fruit. 

When I had to supplement I started with a the Kaytee thick enough to make a ball. I would offer that on the tip of my finger. If no interest, it would mixed thinner for a different attempt with a shiny spoon. Give her time to decide to try it. After the tube feeding she may not be all that trusting.


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

Again, thx so much!! She was given metacam corn is her fave and she won't touch it will try scrambled egg...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Did they talk at all about the anemia? That one does bother me. If she's not willing to eat on her own, rebuilding her iron levels may need some kick starting by adding iron to her diet.

Mush up the corn in the Kaytee. Slightly sweet, brighter color. And most of all, patience. You can even set it up in her cage for her to try when you're not around. Be ready for a mess. Kaytee seems to get every where around the face.


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

Again appreciate you taking the time to give advice.. This is exactly why I joined this forum, hoping to meet other chicken lovers who know more than me!


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

Yes, the CBC showed slightly anemic.. Great suggestion will mush up the corn and add it to the kaytee.. I could care less about a mess as long as she makes it through.. I will try anything!!!


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

This is her


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're going to think I'm nuts but I'm going to suggest you give her a hair cut. Trim it so you can easily see her eyes. If you can see them easily then she can see her world more easily. 

The feathers won't grow back until molt but they will grow back.


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

No not all! I actually push her hair back constantly and actually put in an elastic in one of my other silkies hair so she could see.. I will try the elastic first unless you think cutting is better..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What ever works for you. I was never able to keep anything in their poof and since I didn't show I'd end up trimming it. I've still got two old girls I have to keep trimmed.


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

Took your advice used an elastic then trimmed some remaining pieces in the way of her eyes


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You can see that poor baby still doesn't feel well.


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

I know;( the vet said supportive care and hope she pulls through.. Still won't eat or drink or walk she started on the coccidea treatment yesterday 1/2 cc by mouth right away and in her water. When I mix her food up I use the treated water so she's getting it


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

She ate watermelon today! The first thing she has eaten in a week she's now on prednisone and vitamen e.. It's making a diffrrence!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's certainly encouraging. I was not holding out much hope for her.


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

This morning she's waking and eating corn her fave treat!! I'm so happy I could cry


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm beginning to wonder if she ate something that knocked her feet out from under her. Micotoxin infection is very much like what you were seeing in her behavior. If you have feeders that are on dirt it might be a good idea to do something to prevent it ending up there.


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

Updated photo


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

I agree.. Wonder if it's something she ate?!She is def gonna be a house pet going forward since I can't say for sure what she could have gotten into. All my others are fine outside, it's so puzzling


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

I don't really have any dirt where they are but just changed there coop bottom to sand and put there water food on blocks.. Thx again for your advice!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I am still amazed that she's come so far. I would not have known it was the same bird.


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

I agree! She was trying to walk away from me when I was tube feeding her this morning.. (Still have to get the prednisone in her)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You could mix her pred in a moist treat. Or better still have the vet make a suspension. Mine made up a molasses flavored one and my head injury girl drank it from the spoon. Although I'm surprised to learn she's still on it. Its been what? Seven days.


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

We thought she had wry neck I can show you a pick, her head was way back. So Monday we started her on pred and vitamen e.: the vet didn't prescribe it my breeder did and the dose was for 2 weeks first week 2 times a day the second week once a day .. I would def be open to a suspension... Haven't seen her eat her actual food or drink water I have seen her eat watermelon and corn... So decreased tube feeding her till only 2 times a days from the 4 I was doing before


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

This was when we thought she had wry neck and started the treatment


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

My vet said she wouldn't use pred in chickens so we had no other options and since she was basically dying this was a last ditch effort and it helped.. She's not totally herself but she is walking and eating her treats


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I didn't know about the wry neck. The pics you posted did not show her in that posture. 

My vet was willing to do the treatment because she saw my bird and I had printed out the treatment for it for her to read. But, my bird had a head injury. I saw it happen, she began tucking and tumbling almost immediately. 

This lends more weight to what I suggested, she got in to something. Especially when you add in that she was so sick. Most wry neck birds that are challenged through an imbalance of nutrients or head injury will still eat as long as you stabilize their necks. 

What was the timeline for her various symptoms? Did the not wanting to eat coincide with her wry neck? Or did she have the wry neck a long time and became depleted?


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

I had her for 10 days( got her from a breeder) and out of the blue she became super lethargic and wouldn't eat. Brought her to the vet and they did every test under the sun and hospitalized her for a day. After she was home for 4 days she wasn't getting better and developed that weird head going back position, I had no idea what it was, the breeder said it was wry neck. Put on her on pred last Monday and that brings us to today. She was never unattended out of the coop, the only thing I can think of that possibly happened was i kept her with 2 of my really easy going silkies and that day she got sick my mom let them all out for me when I was at work and put her back in with my other coop with my high energy silkies and maybe one of them pecked her? Not even sure of that just grasping for anything!


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

I was wondering if tube feeding her caused the wry neck? She is supposed to be on selenium as well but couldn't find my tube of it so just ordered a new one today.. So she was down and out before the wry neck started..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, that tells me quite a bit. The wry is because she was sick, how she got sick is a question. How soon after you noticed she was down did the wry start? If it was soon after then that points more to a toxin. If it was after some time, its due to her being depleted and not eating.

You can buy E with selenium already in it. And its the proper amount.

This is Head Tuck, my head injury girl. See how tightly her chin is tucked to her neck? She's cocking her head in that pic because I said her name. She's going to be 8 this Spring. She did everything a bird without the head challenge does and gave me a ton of fantastic chicks. She is still challenged under stress and I have to up her nutrition when she starts tucking.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

About 3 days later is when her neck started to go back and yes bought the selenium with e in it today


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

I don't see a pic from you? Did I miss it


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

How much of that selenium should I give?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, that's pretty scary. Too much selenium is very toxic. They get micrograms. And that tube does not look like its possible to dose properly. The dose of selenium is 25 micrograms. 

Where did your E come from? If its human, check the bottle. The E might already have the selenium in it, most do.

I can see Head Tuck's pic, don't know why you can't.


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

So weird.. I only see the pics I posted. you can try texting the pic if u want.. My # is 9785907227.









This is the vitamen e, the breeder picked it up for me and it doesn't appear to have selenium in it.. A vitamen drop I have been giving her has selenite in it not sure if that's the same thing though. Whereof suggest I buy selenium from? Any special type? Again, thx


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

Just googled it and think it might be the same thing?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You can get vitamin E with selenium at almost any drug store. Its the right dosage so you don't have to fiddle with measuring. If she's eating some of her favorite things than putting it in it makes a dream to dose. I used to mix in the Kaytee when one was not feeling up to par. That's usually how I dose Head Tuck when she needs it. 

It may be similar. I can't say its the same. Then there's the question of dosage since it is not chemically the same thing. Do you give more or less to equal? Is it more toxic than Selenium if too much is given?


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

Will go to a drugstore tomorrow to find a vitamin e with selenium to be sure..


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

Found selenium gonna give 1/2 tab so 25 mcg and 10 drops of my vitamen e oil.. Sound ok?


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

Might try giving her the meds in 1 cc syringe instead of tube feeding her and see if she will eat more on her own instead of just corn and watermelon


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It should work OK. Once she's eating on her own you should be able to quit the supplements. 

Have you tried making her food up in a mash lately? Might be worth a try to see how she feels about it.

Your second post showed up after the above.

It is time for her to be getting better nutrition. If you have to mix some melon in to her wet feed. Or mash up the corn and put that in the feed. To get her to taste it use a shiny spoon. And if she takes the bait, keep moving the spoon to the dish and just set it in there.


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

I watched her eat her actual food tonight!! She's on home fresh medicated meal.. So it's almost like a powder.. Started her on selenium tonight bought 50 mcg and cut it in half and crushed it up with her pred and vitamen e.. Then was gonna alternate and tomorrow give her vitamen b with her pred ..









She's looking so much healthier every day


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It might even be time to bring in a buddy. See how she does having a room mate. As long as the other bird is laid back it could go a long ways in encouraging her to eat and do normal bird stuff. And it might do a bit to lift her spirits having one of her own kind close by.

Only your determination got her this far. Now the rest is up to her.


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

That's a great suggestion will try it and let you know how it hoes..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I almost never brought a down bird in without a companion. If the down bird was up enough it paid attention to its room mate. 

It looks like your cage is plenty big enough to handle two. And would be evident pretty quickly if things would work out OK. As much of a mess as it will make I'd also suggest putting some shavings in the cage. It will keep their feet cleaner and give them something better to sleep on. To hold in most of the shavings I would put more less a bumper around the outside made of sheet plastic.


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

Don't mind a mess the reason I didn't bring in a friend till now is because I didn't know for sure what caused this and in case she was catchy I separated her... I think she would like having a friend in with her.. She's in a 60# dog crate so yes, plenty of room can you try posting your bird picture again? Would love to see her


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And you were right not to, not because she was sick but because of how down she was. She wouldn't have paid much attention and it might have been more work for her to have another around.

Something to think about, if a sick bird is in with other birds, those birds were already exposed. 

A prime example is what happened to me. My husband lives away from home because of his work. He comes in every two weeks for a few days. One of the guys he works with had the flu. Even though Bob wasn't sick he brought the flu home to me. We actually developed symptoms at the same time two weeks later.


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

She's doing awesome today! Eating and drinking and grooming a ton!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Very positive news considering where she was such a short time ago.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

robin416 said:


> OK, that tells me quite a bit. The wry is because she was sick, how she got sick is a question. How soon after you noticed she was down did the wry start? If it was soon after then that points more to a toxin. If it was after some time, its due to her being depleted and not eating. You can buy E with selenium already in it. And its the proper amount. This is Head Tuck, my head injury girl. See how tightly her chin is tucked to her neck? She's cocking her head in that pic because I said her name. She's going to be 8 this Spring. She did everything a bird without the head challenge does and gave me a ton of fantastic chicks. She is still challenged under stress and I have to up her nutrition when she starts tucking. [/URL][/IMG]


Post the pic again, it says "connection error."


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Weird, since I can see it.

Different pic:








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

Still can't see a pic lol, actually not lol... Annoying!!! I want to see


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

This is what I see; nothing;( I want to see the pic!!!!


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

Now I see it!!! Beautiful


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would think it was a hiccup with your computer and now its resolved.

Except for that head/neck deal she was almost perfect in type. Her neck is a bit longer than I would like to see but the rest is great.

But my whole reason for posting her pic, is the head neck posture. She was not like that before she was clobbered. And she's like that all of the time. Just before she's getting ready to tuck and roll her beak is tight against her neck.


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm new to this site and on my mobile only and when I look at pics they are usually right on the thread but with yours you have to click on your post then it has a link to see your pic..that was throwing me off lol.. She is gorgeous!!! All white? I have 5 all whites


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've had every color of Silkie there is, except coo coo. Part of the problem is when I got in to Silkies white was almost impossible to find. So, I had the other colors. They just never did it for me, it was white I wanted. Eventually I was all white with a couple of older blacks I was attached to. 

I also like the striking look of black and white together, so I had/have silver spangled hamburgs. Then the paints showed up. A friend got me started in those. Unfortunately that was about two years before I got out. I sold all but the one paint girl just because she was so feisty.


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

That's awesome! I love paints and would love to have one some day.. Just got into chickens/silkies this past April. About a month ago I went to get three 6 month old silkies from a breeder around here and walked out with 7 lol 3 whites and 4 blacks because what I didn't take she was sending to her Asian friend for chicken soup;( I couldn't bare the thought of that happening!









Here they are marshmallow, cotton, ginger, Halloween, sugar & spice and beauty...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

See? Isn't that black and white combination just stunning? 

From what I can see, I think that breeder has found a good sales argument. They're going to be soup so you end up bringing more home.


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

Proberly true lol, I am a sucker! She did say she had 2 more shows to go to then whatever wasn't sold she would sell to her friend for the soup.. I kind of believe her though because when I offered to send updated photos she said "if I feel I want too" she didn't seem to care and she just wanted to get rid of them;( proberly a little if both?!









I agree they are stunning.. However I want more diversity!! I do a 5 babies now, couple blue couple buff and another white!


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

Eating treats


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Its time for that buddy to show up or for her to go out during the day with the others. If she's eating and drinking on her own she needs her buds.


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

I can totally do that but the breeder who have her to said she shouldn't be with anyone till her cocci treatment was done?


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

I can totally do that but the breeder who gave her to me said to wait until the cocci treatment was done?! I guess i was supposed to wait one week then treat her again? That's the only reason I was waiting but if you think different I can do that


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

still doing awesome!!


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

walnut27 said:


> still doing awesome!!











Happy to see her friends


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Super deal. I know you'll do it any way but keep a watch on her for the next little bit.


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

Her feet? I will watch everything on her lol question.. When decreasing the pred any advice? She was on 2.5 then since Monday half of that ..I know it's decreasing dose because it's a steroid just not positive how much for how long


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

Sorry, thought you said watch her feet lol.. Just re read and you said watch her.. I will!!


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

Still doing amazing! She loves being back outside with her friends


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm serious when I say I never expected her to be upright again. When one looks as sick as your girl it doesn't often turn out this well.


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

Still doing awesome!! Inside today for the winter


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

For the Winter? Where the heck do you live? Silkies can tolerate cold very, very well. After all, they came from Asia where it can get pretty darned cold and snowy.


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

Yes lol.. Salem MA.. I'm leaving my 5 other silkies and my 3 month old buff orpington outside in a coop.. Their coop is more winterized.. My 2 whites and biscotti are in a smaller one level coop that I don't think will be warm enough.. I'm paranoid good to know they can tolerate cold well though.. I was worried about the ones I was leaving outside... And wanted to bring them in too!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What's the setup for the outside birds? Do the Silkies roost with the Orp? The Orp will be more at risk if it doesn't have buddies to cuddle up to than the Silkies will be.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

BTW, I do know how miserable Winter can be. The hubs was doing a job up that way, at first we lived out in Framingham. It turned out to be a record snow record kind of Winter. The next winter we were living in our motorhome down in Foxboro. Pretty much a repeat of the Winter before. Walking dogs in two feet of snow was a challenge.

One thing to think about, snow build up on the roof of the coops will also help insulate them.


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

My friend made me go out at night with a flashlight to check on my orpington kermie and she was pig piled on top of my white and black silkies.. I got her at 2 weeks with messed up legs so I corrected them and she grew up alone and used to sleep on a stuffed animal so she's not a big percher anyway.. I'll attach a pic of my coop.. I'm gonna put plastic along the outside this weekend and I have a couple tarps on the top..









This is it


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

This is a better full one


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There are plus' and minus' to your setup. The minus is the concrete, but if you put a super thick layer of shavings down they will do very well. If their coop is on the South side of the house that would be a big bonus. 

Its ideal for them staying comfortable, especially when the wind is blocked with the plastic. Last year I used clear shower curtain liners on the 4X4 foot doors. I also used plexiglass for the smaller areas. You could do a large portion of your coop in that so they can get sunlight in and see out without it costing an arm and a leg. You've got other structures also blocking the wind. Good to know that the little Orp prefers the way Silkies roost so it doesn't get cold all on its own. You could build a low perch. I use a 1X4 with pieces of 2X4 for legs. That way if they want to get up off the ground they can. Mine are mixed. Some like the perch, others prefer the piling method of sleeping.


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

There is sand on the bottom of the coop.. I had shavings they just went everywhere..it's packed with shavings inside gonna add more this weekend so it's extra comfy.. It was 30 last night and this morning and all are doing great! Gave them some corn and warm bowl of organic oatmeal that they loved this am! I like the idea of plexi glass... My friend gave me this thick plastic stuff we were going to staple along the bottom of the coop next weekend.. Which to your point will help with wind.. Thx always open to any feedback/advice in making my coop more comfortable for my chickys


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

I actually do have 2 perches in the bottom of the coop for kermit.. She does sit on them sometimes.. Was thinking I shouldn't put one up top where they sleep in case she is only one that would use it?? Like you said.. Wouldn't want her to be cold.. Love that little bird


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Those that started with challenges and over come them or adapt to them are always the ones that climb in to our hearts. Had a couple myself. 

Believe me, I screwed up as I experimented on what worked and what didn't. The reason I went with the clear shower curtains on the big doors was so the birds had some natural light during those awful days that they couldn't come out. Where I lived before it was the wind. During the Winter months it was huge and living on top of a hill just gave it better access. On those days not even the Guineas wanted to be out in it. If I remember right, Mass can get those same kinds of winds. 

Even though we're about 650 miles south of you we hit the low 40's last night. I use a big dog pen now for the birds. I have white tarps to cover the sides and can roll up the South side during the day if its not awful. I don't know yet what Winter will be like here so I'm sure I'll be doing some adjustments as Winter progresses.


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

Do you have any pics of your set up and birds? Would love to see them


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

She's still doing awesome!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She was so well in to her healing, I had no doubt she would keep improving.


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

Any ideas? Biscotti has some missing fur in her crest.. The other chickys she is with are all fine, it's only her. I know I trimmed her hair when she was sick but noticing today looks like some fell out? So weird.. She's great otherwise.. She feels really healthy!


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

On second thought it's proberly molting..


----------

